
Health effects of dietary risks in 195 countries - syldor
https://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736(19)30041-8/fulltext
======
syldor
From the findings:

High intake of sodium, low intake of whole grains and low intake of fruits
were the leading dietary risk factors for deaths and DALYs globally and in
many countries.

~~~
m3nu
I highly doubt all of those. Probably confounded with general junk food
consumption.

~~~
zhte415
Read the fine article and behold.

